# Newbie with Question about Alternate Yakima Straps



## kudzuasheville (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and have a question about my Yakima hitch rack. I do not seem to have the necessary strength to secure the chain straps and have to rely on my husband to do it, which is inconvenient to say the least. I have a friend who is having the same issue so I know it is not unique to me.

Has anyone had success using an alternative type of strap to secure bikes to the rack? Yakima says they can't recommend anything else since they have only tested the rack with their chain straps.

Thanks!


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

Is this the style rack you have?










We used to use an elaborate web of bungee cords on our old family rack, but some ratcheting tie-down straps might make it easier for you to get them tight around the frame tubes. 

You can get a set pretty cheap at any hardware store. Cut the super-long webbing down to a manageable 2 or 3 feet if you're only going to use them on the rack.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you think they need some breaking in? I have the style as above with the rubber chain things and I have really crappy arm strength but it works fine, maybe get some teenage lout (LOL) to come and prestretch them a bit for you? I bought this specifically because I can easily attach the rack to the hitch and do the bikes without involving my husband. Can you return it and find something you like better? There are some interesting racks out there now. Mostly when I only have one or 2 bikes I stick the bike in the car though, is that not doable for you? The rack for me is when I have 3 or more bikes on it.


----------



## kudzuasheville (May 16, 2013)

MrMook said:


> Is this the style rack you have?


Yes, that's essentially the same style.

Thanks for the suggestion re. ratcheting straps. Do you think I would need multiple ones for each bike?


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

Are you trying to clamp the bike to the rack or just secure it.
I just use the opening on the chain strap after the one that would really clamp it down.
Edit:
I just saw your new post. Don't try to ratchet a bike frame super tight. Depending on what type of frame you have you might damage it.

You really don't need too much pressure if any at all, just enough to keep it on gravity will do the rest.


----------



## kudzuasheville (May 16, 2013)

Alfonsina said:


> Do you think they need some breaking in?


It is possible they will loosen up over time. We have only used it a few times so far. 



Alfonsina said:


> Can you return it and find something you like better?


My bike tends to hang too low on some racks. We exchanged a Thule rack for that reason.



Alfonsina said:


> Mostly when I only have one or 2 bikes I stick the bike in the car though, is that not doable for you? The rack for me is when I have 3 or more bikes on it.


I have done this but find it frustrating to have a rack that I can't use.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## kudzuasheville (May 16, 2013)

Mdelrossi said:


> Are you trying to clamp the bike to the rack or just secure it.
> I just use the opening on the chain strap after the one that would really clamp it down....
> 
> You really don't need too much pressure if any at all, just enough to keep it on gravity will do the rest.


To make sure I understand, don't pull it as tightly--just use the next hole which results in a looser strap? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

Yup :thumbsup:


----------

